# LifeLike T Chassis



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Any easy way to clean off or seal the flaky magnets stuff hitting the armature?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

China Flake! 

I carefully use regulated compressed air with a medium stiff chipping brush, and swabs to blow and move the fragments out onto the open edge of the motor. Then I fold over some duct tape or packing tape and start daubing with the stickum.

Just take your time and be careful around the windings/wires.


----------



## Green Destiny (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes on the putty


----------

